# Cutting aluminum sheet



## Nussy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about building some aluminum storage boxes for my current build. I don't have a lot of experience with aluminum. can I cut .063 sheet with a circular saw? If not what do you recommend?


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 2, 2011)

If you have a waaay steadier hand than me a jigsaw works. What I did was turn plywood blade around backwards on my skilsaw and cut it up. I was cutting 1/8" and it worked great. I was struggling with a jigsaw and my neighbor came over and said hey just use a skilsaw. You can get blades at lowes and home depot for cutting sheet metal with a skilsaw...but flipping the existing blade around is free.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 2, 2011)

I use my table saw with a carbide blade,safety glasses,nice & slow.I don't turn my blade around.


----------



## bobnuss (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd use a table saw if I had one...I was just trying to improvise with what I have. I thought a circular saw might work. I guess I can try it with a scrap area before ruining a $100 sheet :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 2, 2011)

When I worked construction (built pre-engineered ag buildings) we used to use a skill saw to cut the steel sheeting. We reversed the blade and frankly it was kind of dangerous. Saws are designed to cut against the table or foot, whether circular or a jig or band saw. Turning the blade around on a skill saw makes the blade force the saw to ride up and over the top of the material in addition to making a ratty cut because there's nothing to support the material as the blade cuts through it. Just use a carbide tipped blade in the proper configuration and you'll be fine with a skill saw. You can clamp a board or straight-edge on the material to act as a fence if you need a good finished cut. Be sure to wear full-face protection and ear protection. Cutting metals with a skill saw sounds like the end of the world.


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2011)

Skillsaw will do it. I've seen bassboy rip .125 with his.

We need him to post a pic of the fence he built for it. Makes cutting sheet easy.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 2, 2011)

Brine said:


> Skillsaw will do it. I've seen bassboy rip .125 with his.
> 
> We need him to post a pic of the fence he built for it. Makes cutting sheet easy.



Yes, I copied one for work. It's foolproof.


----------



## FSNMachine (Apr 2, 2011)

Plywood blade backwards in a skill saw works for me. Put some masking tape down on you material so filing don't get under the shoe plate and scatch it up as it slides.


----------



## ScottMD (Apr 2, 2011)

Just finished installing 15 sheets of 3/16" aluminum diamon plate. Cut it all with a circluar saw with a carbide blade. A grinder will work for small cut outs and raidus. You can cut nonfarus metals (aluminum, copper) with a carbide blade.*SAFTEY GLASSES A MUST, I would recomend ear plugs also.*


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes earplugs and safety glasses a must. Lots of aluminum debris and VERY loud with a skilsaw...or jig for that matter. I didn't wear earplugs and I still can't hear myself think.


----------



## hwew (Apr 4, 2011)

For what you are cutting just purchase a fine tooth veneer cutting blade. It does not have to be carbide. They cost aprox $6.00 at Home depot.
Make a guide for your skill saw. You don't want binding.


----------



## Nussy (Apr 4, 2011)

I PM's Bassboy and he sent me some pics of his fence. Seems easy enough to build. I thought I'd post for everyone's benefits.








Thanks Bassboy1!!!!!!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you spend a bit of money on a blade designed for aluminum, you won't be sorry. I don't have a clue why the blade in my pictures was on the saw when I took those pictures, but it is certainly not what I use on a regular basis (I do believe I did have a crap blade in the saw when Brine was visiting - he hasn't even seen me working with a blade that is actually decent). 

A good 60 tooth carbide blade with a 0 degree, or slightly negative tooth angle is ideal. Lenox is a good brand, for around 45 bucks. However, I recently tried an Oshlun (about 20 bucks) of the same specs, and quite frankly, I like it just as well as the Lenox. 

https://www.amazon.com/Oshlun-SBNF-072560-Diamond-Knockout-Aluminum/dp/B0012YKRYW

The difference in a good blade designed for this, and just any old blade out of the drawer is going to be cut quality. A good blade is significantly quieter, cuts a lot faster (truly is like a hot knife through butter), and leaves a much better cut edge.


----------



## MtDewMadMan (Apr 5, 2011)

If there's a metal fabrication shop close ask them how much they'd charge to shear it for you. May be a minimal charge and save a lot of hassle. I do all my cutting on a shear and get great results on dimensions.


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 5, 2011)

I've cut up to 1/2" aluminum with a circular saw. Don't turn the blade around, run it just deep enouth to pierce the other side of the sheet and let her eat. You will want ear and eye protection for sure.

I built the below project 100% using a curcular saw and a miter saw for every single cut


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy crap sparkbr, you charge people to be ferried on that thing.


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 6, 2011)

LeviStevenson said:


> Holy crap sparkbr, you charge people to be ferried on that thing.



Lol, I actually built it for commercial fishing.


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 6, 2011)

Man that looks dangerous. They sell a couple different shears listed below from Harbor Freight for less than the cost of a sheet of alumium. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/pistol-grip-air-shears-98580.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/14-gauge-swivel-head-shears-92115.html


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 6, 2011)

jellio5 said:


> Man that looks dangerous. They sell a couple different shears listed below from Harbor Freight for less than the cost of a sheet of alumium.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/pistol-grip-air-shears-98580.html
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/14-gauge-swivel-head-shears-92115.html



Neither one of those are going to have any luck with .125 aluminum. Just too thick. 

With the guide, it isn't nearly as dangerous as you would think. You can push firmly against the guide, which gives you a solid hold on the saw. With the straight cuts, if you have the metal supported well, it won't kick. Once you get used to it, you'll find it isn't much different from cutting plywood, with the exception that the blade is much more likely to steer off course with aluminum (hence the need for the guide)


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 10, 2013)

sparkbr said:


> I've cut up to 1/2" aluminum with a circular saw. Don't turn the blade around, run it just deep enouth to pierce the other side of the sheet and let her eat. You will want ear and eye protection for sure.
> 
> I built the below project 100% using a curcular saw and a miter saw for every single cut




How do you cut those notches for the ribs?


----------



## BrazosDon (Feb 10, 2013)

I installed aluminum patio covers and carports once upon a time and I used a plywood circular blade from HomeDepot on our table saw and skill saw. It was lubricated with a waxy lubricant that came in a cardboard tube like a grease gun cartridge. We got the lubricant from the Skill service center but any hard ware or lumber yard store should carry the lubricant. It is a bees wax and paraffin base and commonly used when cutting wood. Straight paraffin will work also and is available from most grocery stores.

Before you make the cut in the aluminum you carefully run the lubricant into the teeth of the running blade. Refresh every 30 to 40 inches or as needed.

Here is a link where you can find it:
https://www.nolansupply.com/NatDist/mapsub/state.asp?instate=TX&subby=Castrol+Stick+Wax+%2D+Metal+Working+Lubricant&cat=&sup=


----------

